# rock pic thread:)



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Nov 1, 2012)

Lmao nice


----------



## longworthb (Nov 1, 2012)

He's a genetic freak


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2012)

He's a fkg monster! Good thread KOS 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

its for lw

ill add more


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 1, 2012)

He's gear'd up I doesn't give a fuck what anyone sayz.


----------



## 1superman (Nov 1, 2012)

steroids, ask what... - Actively Sedentary">


----------



## 1superman (Nov 1, 2012)

*The Rock on steroids*?">


----------



## sooner918 (Nov 1, 2012)

Keep em coming KOS !!!!!!


----------



## 1superman (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2012)

The Rock sings to Sacramento - YouTube

ha. when i joined here i was rockgazer69 and this was my avatar





thanks KILLEROFSAINTS.


----------



## bobbyboy (Nov 5, 2012)

Please tell me this is just someone being a jack ass.....I know it happenes all the time. I found this story a few minutes ago after reading this thread.

Actor - Dwayne Johnson Falls To His Death In New Zealand


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 5, 2012)

bobbyboy said:


> Please tell me this is just someone being a jack ass.....I know it happenes all the time. I found this story a few minutes ago after reading this thread.
> 
> Actor - Dwayne Johnson Falls To His Death In New Zealand



Same hoax as a few months back:
The Rock dead | Dwayne Johnson dead | The Rock died death | Gossip Cop


Lets not forget:
Dwayne \'The Rock\' Johnson Dead


----------



## bobbyboy (Nov 5, 2012)

fsdsob said:


> Same hoax as a few months back:
> The Rock dead | Dwayne Johnson dead | The Rock died death | Gossip Cop
> 
> 
> ...




Right on....thanks.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 5, 2012)

bobbyboy said:


> Right on....thanks.



Just KIR!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## seyone (Nov 8, 2012)

longworthb said:


> He's a genetic freak



Is "genetic" a new name for tren?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 8, 2012)

so tren makes you 6 ft 4 with wide shoulders and a pretty narrow waist at 270 or so?
plus athletic and good looking and rich?

man we should all buy a bunch


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 8, 2012)

Big ole phuqer!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 8, 2012)

all it takes is tren man


didnt you know


----------



## seyone (Nov 8, 2012)

All I am saying is the guy in this pic doesn't look to be a genetic freak.. obviously it's more than just tren to get to his physique to where it is now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 8, 2012)

that pic was when he dropped the rock name and downsized for acting

glad it didnt last long


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Nov 15, 2012)

He's a loser. He's not even tan!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2012)

Not DRSE material that's for sure 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2012)

is the rock gay?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2012)

he had a wife and daughter...he was married to his college sweetheart for a long time

he has been seen with a surprisingly average looking woman recently


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ya I googled it, sounds like just another false rumor


----------



## suprfast (Nov 23, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> is the rock gay?



Captn already tried. He either doesn't like guys, really small anorexic guys, or really small anorexic Jew guys.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he had a wife and daughter...he was married to his college sweetheart for a long time
> 
> he has been seen with a surprisingly average looking woman recently




Mrs. KOS ?


----------



## Intense (Nov 23, 2012)

His hair went bye bye after his last tren run


----------



## 1superman (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sure we can all agree, The Rock has put on an striking amount of muscle, and fast. Man that has to be a great feeling for him! Yeah, we know how hard that is to do. I think he might rival some of the biggest BBr's. Yeah, Imo he is a BAD A$$ SOB.

Gay.. I dont think so. I have always enjoyed THE PEOPLES CHAMP, WORLDS GREATEST ENTERTAINER, and dont forget THE PEOPLES ELBOW, yeah... and of course ROCK BOTTOM! No doubt an interesting guy... and fun to watch! I have to say... I admire his success!


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 24, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Tesla (Nov 24, 2012)

A Rock Circle Jerk.....lol

More pics of dudes please.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

news flash...bodybuilding site


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Captn already tried. He either doesn't like guys, really small anorexic guys, or really small anorexic Jew guys.



I'm the most jerked Jew on IM. Which doesn't say much 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## suprfast (Nov 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm the most jerked Jew on IM. Which doesn't say much
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



I want a little captn in me.


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 25, 2012)

I really like the Rock but also something Creeps me out about him...............cant put my finger on it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2012)

cuz he is half black


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^



Really? Why would I be mad?

Why are you on a BBr's site with no appreciation of building muscle or success?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 25, 2012)

1superman said:


> Really? Why would I be mad?
> 
> Why are you on a BBr's site with no appreciation of building muscle or success?



He's on a bulk...duh.


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

suprfast said:


> He's on a bulk...duh.



Lol... ok, poor guy


----------



## 1superman (Nov 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cuz he is half black



He is shurely capable of be very dangerous... and looks it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cuz he is half black



Thought he was Samoan


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2012)

he is...dad is a black guy...mom is daughter to legit samoan chief(dead)


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't like tatoos. He's a big man but not freakishly thick or muscular. He is a big guy though.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 25, 2012)

Not freakish? So u have to be mr Olympia or you're not freak big? He's a monster


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2012)

lol
wtf


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Goodskie (Nov 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so tren makes you 6 ft 4 with wide shoulders and a pretty narrow waist at 270 or so?
> plus athletic and good looking and rich?
> 
> man we should all buy a bunch



I can't stop laughing at this. Goin I'm my sig


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

Mark should have got jacked for this movie he actually looks disappointingly small.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

lol Shouldn't that little jew be sitting on the bench with that weight ?

200- 210 lbs. lol


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope mark plays the lil annoying guy on his cell phone in the gym. I would not even consider him MP with the way he looks. The rock is a bad mother fucker though...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I hope mark plays the lil annoying guy on his cell phone in the gym. I would not even consider him MP with the way he looks. The rock is a bad mother fucker though...



That would also be my guess, or maybe the Rock's sidekick in the gym ? I wanna say workout partner but you know Dwayne can curl that weight.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mark Walhberg plays the jew lawyer


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)

*15 Year-Old Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson*


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

he has some nice supplements.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

looks like Twin Labs


----------



## SFW (Feb 20, 2013)

KOS might JO to this.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## The Prototype (Feb 20, 2013)

*15 Year-Old Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson*

It looks like he has gyno. Big broad shoulders though. No wonder he's jacked now.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

has a bulge in his pants to


----------



## Watson (Feb 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> has a bulge in his pants to



u seen he was 15 and the first place u looked was......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2013)

sfw said:


> kos might jo to this.



duh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm buying some tren now...



I'd hit it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 5, 2013)

SFW said:


> KOS might JO to this.





might ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Aug 14, 2013)

^wow hes really alot smaller then, not that he was ever really "small"


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 15, 2013)

I think that's fairly recent man..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



FOCUS
Dwayne The Rock Johnson exclusive workout 2013 (Part 3) #FOCUS - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2013)

i love that shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2014)




----------



## raysd21 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 5, 2014)

sure...why not


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2014)




----------

